# عاجل هجوم على الاقباط فى قرية النواهض ابوتشت قنا



## mina1010 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هدية عيد الاضحى حرق واعتداء على منازل و محلات الاقباط فى قرية النواهض ابو تشت - قنا انتظرو التفاصيل

منقول صوت المسيحى الحر 
وياريت اللى يعرف اخبار يقولها


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يستر *
*متابع*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

انا برضة عرفت بس ماعرفتش التفاصيل بالظبط
والنهاردة كانه هيعمله كدا فى بنى سويف وتحت بيتى بس ربنا ستر والبوليس فرقهم


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

رحمتك يااارب


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد ربنا يستر الايام دى 
هتولع بجد​


----------



## tena_tntn (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا ويهديهم​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يستر

متابعة ....


----------



## mina1010 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض والأنبا كيرلس يؤكد لصوت المسيحى الحر...*

حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض والأنبا كيرلس يؤكد لصوت المسيحى الحر المرشحين للعمدية اشعلوا الفتنة بالقرية تقرير مريم راجى


خاص صوت المسيحى الحر

كتبت : مريم راجى 

شهدت قرية النواهض التابعة لمركز ابوتشت بقنا حادث فتنة طائفية نتج عنه حرق عدد اربعة منازل للاقباط بسبب علاقة غير مشروعة بين قبطى ومسلمة مسجلة آداب 

صرح بذلك الأنبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادى موضحاً انه تم ضبط القبطى والفتاة المسلمة بالمدافن مساء امس فى وضع مخل بالآداب فيما قامت الشرطة باحتجاز الشاب القبطى واضاف استغلا كلاً من عبد المنعم طنطاوى العمدة الجديد ومختار ابو الدهب المرشح للعمودية وأمين الحزب الوطنى بالمركز الأمر واثارا الفتنة بالقرية مما نتج عنه حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط منهم منزل والد الشاب القبطى وثلاثة آخرون واشار لتوجه الأمن للقرية والسيطرة على الأزمة لافتاً لوجود خسائر بالمنازل لكونها مبنية من الطوب اللبن وسقفها من البوص الأمر الذى يساعد على الاشتعال ... المزيد فى حوار الأنبا كيرلس مع صوت المسيحى الحر .

 منقول صوت المسيحى الحر


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*http://www.fcv2.com/show-2,N-5530-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html​*


----------



## mina1010 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض والأنبا كيرلس يؤكد لصوت المسيحى الحر...*

http://www.fcv4.com/v/6767666.wmv


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ما احنا قولنا الموضوع خلص وكان الراجل بيكدب 
عملهوا فتنه تاني 
متابع 
وهقوم اتصل باي حد من هناك اشوف في ايه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الامور هديت دلوقتي 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض والأنبا كيرلس يؤكد لصوت المسيحى الحر...*




> صرح بذلك الأنبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادى موضحاً انه تم ضبط القبطى والفتاة المسلمة بالمدافن مساء امس فى وضع مخل بالآداب فيما قامت الشرطة باحتجاز الشاب القبطى


 
طب وبالنسبة للفتاة ؟؟

التاريخ بيعيد نفسه .........​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكثر من 12 قبطى تم حرق منازلهم وسرقة محتويات المنازل بالاتفاق مع الامن وعمدة البلد*

اكثر من 12 قبطى تم حرق منازلهم وسرقة محتويات المنازل بالاتفاق مع الامن وعمدة البلد​ 





​ 
كتب ابرام لويس خاص بموقع مسيحى أون لاين ​ 
فى تسجيل خاص مع احد شباب القرية يروى تفاصيل الاعتداء على الاقباط 
اكثر من 12 قبطى تم حرق منازلهم وسرقة محتويات المنازل
تأخر اجهزة الامن والمطافى فى الوصول الى القرية 
اسماء من تم سرقتهم وحرقة منازلهم رومانى ونيس , رومانى صدراك , فؤاد تأدروس , نبيل عطالله ذكى عبدالله ,عنتر يحيى , محروس جرجس , نبيل صابر , مسعود ناجى ,​ 
انور شنودة صاحب سوبر مركت تم سرقته رحمة لمعى , عبدالله عطالله , وائل عبد الملاك , عادل لمعى 
الحادث تدبير الحادث بالاتفاق مع الامن و عمدة البلد​ 

للاستماع الى التسجيل الصوتى ​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0wdUbKF5CU​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض مركز ابوتشت بسبب علاقة غير مشروعة*

حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض 


مركز ابوتشت بسبب علاقة غير مشروعة بين قبطى ومسلمة











كتب ابرام لويس خاص بموقع مسيحى أون لاين 



شهدت قرية النواهض مركز ابوتشت حادث اعتداء جديد على الاقباط بسبب علاقة غير مشروعة بين شاب قبطى يدعى سامح نويل عطالله تم ضبط الشاب والفتاة المسلمة بالمدافن مساء امس فى وضع مخل بالآداب فيما قامت الشرطة باحتجاز الشاب القبطى يذكر ايضآ ان كلاً من عبد المنعم طنطاوى العمدة الجديد ومختار ابو الدهب المرشح للعمودية أثارو الفتنة بالقرية من اجل مصالح شخصية خاصة بالاتنتخابات القادمة ونتج عنه اعتدائات على الاقباط وحرق اربعة منازل للاقابط وقامت قوات الامن بمحاصرت القرية وكنيسة مارجرجس الموجودة بالقرية ومنزل كاهن الكنيسة تخوفآ من حدوث اعتدات على الكنيسة


استمع الى تسجيل من ابونا متياس من مقر نيافة الانبا كيرلس بمطرانية نجع حمادى



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWyGaTkkqJs




​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض مركز ابوتشت بسبب علاقة غير مشروعة*

[YOUTUBE]eWyGaTkkqJs[/YOUTUBE]

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

أين دور كل المهتمين بمثل هذا الشاب
حتى يسلك هكذا
ويعرض الناس للخطر​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حرق اربعة منازل للاقباط بقرية النواهض مركز ابوتشت بسبب علاقة غير مشروعة*

الشاب لم يفعل شئ بشاهدة التقرير الطبى بعد الكشف على الفتاة التى اكد انها عذراء


----------



## حمورابي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اكثر من 12 قبطى تم حرق منازلهم وسرقة محتويات المنازل بالاتفاق مع الامن وعمدة البلد*

*مشكلة مصر هي نفس مشكلة العراق 
العراق لايوجد قوانين 
مصر ايضاً الرءيس فقط ديكور لايوجد قوانين . 
الحكومة المصرية تقوم ب زرع الفتن بين المسلمين والمسيحيين . 
لكي ينشغلوا بهكذا امور لكي لا يلتفتوا الى الحكومة واعمالها التي تقوم بها . 
فيكون هنالك مجال اكبر للحكم والضحك على الناس بهكذا اساليب . 

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اكثر من 12 قبطى تم حرق منازلهم وسرقة محتويات المنازل بالاتفاق مع الامن وعمدة البلد*

*لحد امتي يا مصر

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته​*


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*بالصور*
*احتراق 5 منازل ومحلات تجارية *
*فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائلتين بأبو تشت *​ 
*الثلاثاء، 16 نوفمبر 2010 - 13:41*
*قنا ـ هند المغربى*​ 
*تصاعدت أحداث الاشتباكات بين عائلتين بقرية النواهض التابعة لمركز أبو تشت بمحافظة قنا وشهدت القرية تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا فى محاولة لمنع اندلاع الاشتباكات التى استمرت حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم والتى أسفرت عن احتراق خمس منازل.*
*كان اللواء عادل مهنا مدير أمن قنا قد تلقى بلاغا بتجمهر العائلتين بقرية النواهض وأشعل أفراد منهم النيران فى بعض المنازل والمحلات المجاورة ومنها منزل، (ح.ن.ع) 20 سنة، حاصل على دبلوم صنايع ، وتردد وجود علاقة عاطفية بينه وبين إحدى فتيات العائلة الأخرى.*
*ولم تسفر المصادمات عن وجود أى إصابات وأسفرت عن احتراق محل تجارى ملك أنور شنودة بطرس، بالإضافة إلى احتراق 5 منازل ملك كمال عزيز موسى ونويل عطالله وبدير مترى موسى وفؤاد تادرس سيفين ورومانى ونيس فهمى.*
*وشهد مركز أبو تشت تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا وعددا من سيارات الأمن المركزى وسيارات الإطفاء.*
*وأكد أصحاب المنازل المحترقة لليوم السابع، أهم فجئوا الأحد الماضى ببعض الاشتباكات بين العائلتين تم على أثرها إلقاء عدد من الشباب، وأضافوا: فوجئنا صباح اليوم بتجمهر عدد من اهالى القريه وإلقاء النيران على عدد من المنازل من وامتدت النيران لتصل إلى باقى المنازل وقاموا بتكسير عدد من المحلات التجارية.*
*وانتقل إلى مكان الحادث كل من اللواء عادل مهنا مدير الأمن واللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث وعدد من قوات الأمن، فيما انتقل فريق من نيابة أبو تشت برئاسة أحمد الفولى رئيس النيابة الكلية وأحمد الأزرق مدير نيابة أبو تشت ومحمد عبد المالك وكيل النيابة وذلك للمعاينة التصويرية وحصر المنازل والمحال المحترقة. *​ 

*




*​ 
*آثار احتراق محتويات المنازل*​ 
*



*​ 
*أحد شباب القرية بداخل بقايا منزله*​ 
*



*​ 
*ألسنة النيران خارج المنازل المشتعلة*​ 
*



*​ 
*النيران دمرت المحلات التجارية*​ 
*



*​ 
*تجمهر أهالى النواهض*​ 
*



*​ 
*حتى الحيوانات احترقت*​ 
*



*​ 
*حزن يخيم على قرية النواهض بعد الاشتباكات*​ 
*



*​ 
*دمار وخراب النيران*​ 
*



*​ 
*سيارات المطافئ أمام المنازل*​ 
*



*​ 
*محال تجارية محترقة*​ 
*



*​ 
*نيران الغضب تلتهم المنازل*​


----------



## بولا وديع (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*بالصور..احتراق 5 منازل ومحلات تجارية فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائلتين بأبو تشت*




​

احتراق 5 منازل ومحلات تجارية فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائلتين بأبو تشت                         
تصاعدت أحداث الاشتباكات بين عائلتين بقرية النواهض التابعة لمركز أبو تشت بمحافظة قنا وشهدت القرية تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا فى محاولة لمنع اندلاع  الاشتباكات التى استمرت حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم والتى أسفرت عن احتراق خمس منازل.

كان اللواء عادل مهنا مدير أمن قنا قد تلقى بلاغا بتجمهر العائلتين بقرية النواهض وأشعل أفراد منهم النيران فى بعض المنازل والمحلات المجاورة  ومنها منزل، (ح.ن.ع) 20 سنة، حاصل على دبلوم صنايع ، وتردد وجود علاقة عاطفية بينه وبين إحدى فتيات العائلة الأخرى.

ولم تسفر المصادمات عن وجود أى إصابات وأسفرت عن احتراق محل تجارى ملك أنور شنودة بطرس، بالإضافة إلى احتراق 5 منازل ملك كمال عزيز موسى ونويل عطالله وبدير مترى موسى وفؤاد تادرس سيفين ورومانى ونيس فهمى.

وشهد مركز أبو تشت تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا وعددا من سيارات الأمن المركزى وسيارات الإطفاء.

وأكد أصحاب المنازل المحترقة لليوم السابع، أهم فجئوا الأحد الماضى ببعض الاشتباكات بين العائلتين تم على أثرها إلقاء عدد من الشباب،  وأضافوا: فوجئنا صباح اليوم بتجمهر عدد من اهالى القريه وإلقاء النيران على عدد من المنازل من وامتدت النيران لتصل إلى باقى المنازل وقاموا بتكسير عدد من المحلات التجارية.

وانتقل إلى مكان الحادث كل من اللواء عادل مهنا مدير الأمن واللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث وعدد من قوات الأمن، فيما انتقل فريق من نيابة أبو تشت برئاسة أحمد الفولى رئيس النيابة الكلية وأحمد الأزرق مدير نيابة أبو تشت ومحمد عبد المالك وكيل النيابة وذلك للمعاينة التصويرية وحصر المنازل والمحال المحترقة. 




آثار احتراق محتويات المنازل




أحد شباب القرية بداخل بقايا منزله




ألسنة النيران  خارج المنازل المشتعلة




النيران دمرت المحلات التجارية




تجمهر أهالى النواهض




حتى الحيوانات احترقت




حزن يخيم على قرية النواهض بعد الاشتباكات




دمار وخراب النيران




سيارات المطافئ أمام المنازل




محال تجارية محترقة




نيران الغضب تلتهم المنازل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور..احتراق 5 منازل ومحلات تجارية فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائلتين بأبو تشت*

*شكرا ع الخبر

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## mnssa (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكون مع الجميع فعلا ربنا يسترنا من هؤلاء المجرمين السفاحين اولاد الشيطان


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليس بجديد

وتستمر مسيرة إضطهاد الأقباط وإرهاب المسلمين

وصمت الحكومة والرئيس !

بس فالحين ينددوا بتهديدات القاعدة لينا

وهما أول المعتديين

نفاق وكذب إسلامي معروف للجميع
*​


----------



## just member (16 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *
> 
> بس فالحين ينددوا بتهديدات القاعدة لينا
> 
> ...


انا جدا معك وبرأيك
بجد بقي شيئ وقح جدا
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يستر
الرب يحميكم ويخلصكم من كل شر



​


----------



## govany shenoda (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا شايف وعارف كل شي 
ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ علي اولاده




​


----------

